# bad reaction to Ivomec



## craftbug1021 (Jun 6, 2012)

gave my 8 week old fainting goat her first shots last night. It was HORRIBLE she took the CDT okay and just flinched some, then we gave her 1cc of Ivomec subQ and oh my gosh, poor thing absolutely wigged out! She was flayling and screaming my husband was holding her, then he gave her to me. She all but knocked me out with swinging her head. Put her on the ground she ran in circles screaming and flayling her head. Then dropped to her knees and crawled across the ground before she finally settled down. Today she wont eat her ba, she took one drink choked and has refused it since. I called the vet first thing this morning when she wouldnt take her ba. He said to just watch her for the next 12 hours she probably just feels bad. Told me to take her temp if it was over 104 call him back.
Her temp was 103.5 now she really wont look at me. Poor thing, then after talking to several other people I find out that you should never give that in a shot because it stings so bad. 
Am watching her close today, she is just now nibbling on some leaves but definately not acting herself. 
Just hope this will help others from making the same mistake.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I've heard Ivomec stings like fire.

I give mine orally.  

DonnaBelle.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2012)

Sometimes it has to be given in a shot - for mites and lungworm it works better than orally.  I only give it orally when I'm treating for stomach worms.

I dose at 1cc per 100# when injecting, and yes, they'll kick and stomp a bit, but I've never had one act 'off' the next day from ivermectin shots.
Perhaps you hit a nerve or sensitive area.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 6, 2012)

I had gotten the dose from the person she came from. She is maybe 20 pounds and I gave her 1cc. I have been told that was too much, there is so much info out there that its hard to know what to do. I am definitely not giving her a shot anymore. I am researching (which is what I should have done before going on blind faith) and looking into herbal wormers from here on out. 
I also read where if she was with chickens (mine free range, and she sleeps in the coop but separated from them) that she wouldn't have as much trouble with worms, then someone else said there was more chance with chickens:/ its so hard being a good goat Maaa


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 6, 2012)

We noticed they did better if you give the injection in the arm pit area, instead of the neck. 

We did our entire herd three times this winter for mites. 3 cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 6, 2012)

Am planning on her booster of CDT in the armpit for sure. She is finally eating but seems like every bite she takes on the left side she shakes her head real bad and spits it out. She is eating her fave leaves on the right side but still no bottle. I am thinking she bit the inside of her mouth when she was throwing her fit. I tried to open her mouth to look but that's a no go I cant get it open enough to see. And needless to say she is not happy with me after the shot yesterday and the thermometer this morning.  she is not a happy camper. But at least she is eating. She drank a little water, but squatted to pee and only a few drops came out....... Really am afraid that i am over reacting but gonna just keep a close watch today.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 6, 2012)

*I used Ivomec injectable on my whole herd last month and I never had more than some stomping and a little bit of crying, as soon as I let them go they were perfectly fine and went right back to eating and drinking. They definitely didn't get a fever or go off their feed.

Did you do it in the armpit area? Did you be sure to get it just under the skin? Maybe as an above poster mentioned, you might have got it too deep or hit a nerve or something?*


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jun 6, 2012)

You might have a bit of a drama queen on your hands

Seriously, Peanut screams like you are killing him when you give him a shot. Mr. Buttons takes it like a man. I would just watch her. She might be a little sore.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)

Injecting it does make them be dramatic at times.

Give her probiotics (or live culture yogurt) via drench if you have to.  

I would also give her a shot of banamine and vitamin B personally.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 6, 2012)

If an animal reacts to an injection, whatever it may be, they do so because it's painful and is causing discomfort.  Being dramatic or causing drama is not a characteristic that is indigenous to animals.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> If an animal reacts to an injection, whatever it may be, they do so because it's painful and is causing discomfort.  Being dramatic or causing drama is not a characteristic that is indigenous to animals.


Indeed, which is why I suggested banamine.

When I get a shot that stings / burns / is painful I'm a little dramatic about it too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeah3612 said:
			
		

> You might have a bit of a drama queen on your hands
> 
> Seriously, Peanut screams like you are killing him when you give him a shot. Mr. Buttons takes it like a man. I would just watch her. She might be a little sore.


x2

She is probably fine and is just pouting.  Give her a treat and a good scratch and she will forgive you soon enough.  She may not be eating/drinking while YOU watch because she is mad at ya


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 7, 2012)

She still will not take her bottle and you could tell she really wanted it baaad last night but everytime it went in her mouth she jumped back and shook her head then wouldnt even attempt it again. Didnt even offer it to her this morning, she will be 2 months tomorrow so I am sure she is fine without it. Still isnt acting right. Wont eat on the left side, when something gets there shakes her head really hard and chokes. Not sure if I should take her to the vet, or just watch. Since tomorrow is Friday. Guess I will give it today and decide in the morning.:/


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

craftbug1021 said:
			
		

> She still will not take her bottle and you could tell she really wanted it baaad last night but everytime it went in her mouth she jumped back and shook her head then wouldnt even attempt it again. Didnt even offer it to her this morning, she will be 2 months tomorrow so I am sure she is fine without it. Still isnt acting right. Wont eat on the left side, when something gets there shakes her head really hard and chokes. Not sure if I should take her to the vet, or just watch. Since tomorrow is Friday. Guess I will give it today and decide in the morning.:/


There is something more going on here than that shot if she's still not eating.

At 2 months old she should be about weaned though.  Leave the bottle out of the equation a second (and the shot) - Is she eating grain, hay, browse?  Drinking water?  

Have you taken her temp?  If not, you should.

You say "won't eat on the left side"...take a look in her mouth (use a flashlight so you can see).  She may have an inpacted cud.

I'd probably be at least calling the vet to discuss this over the phone as I don't think this has anything to do with the shot.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Elevan, I just went back out again, for the 100th time today, and she is finally eating on that side, she still shakes her head occasionally but not the shake and choke like earlier. I didn't know they could get an impacted cud....oh no something else to add to the list...but my granddaughter went out and ran and played with her and she is acting more normal. How do you fix an impacted cud? I have tried to look in her mouth but its so small its almost impossible to see in. and she obviously does NOT cooperate. I still think she may have bitten her cheek or tongue during the horrible fit. I feel so much better just seeing her play. I am going to watch close to see if she is chewing cud, I haven't seen her belch as much as usual but I thought it was because she wasn't eating as much.


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

craftbug1021 said:
			
		

> Thanks Elevan, I just went back out again, for the 100th time today, and she is finally eating on that side, she still shakes her head occasionally but not the shake and choke like earlier. I didn't know they could get an impacted cud....oh no something else to add to the list...but my granddaughter went out and ran and played with her and she is acting more normal. How do you fix an impacted cud? I have tried to look in her mouth but its so small its almost impossible to see in. and she obviously does NOT cooperate. I still think she may have bitten her cheek or tongue during the horrible fit. I feel so much better just seeing her play. I am going to watch close to see if she is chewing cud, I haven't seen her belch as much as usual but I thought it was because she wasn't eating as much.


Depending on how impacted it (cud) is then you can at times use your finger (or a blunt stick) to leverage it out.  But if it keeps being a problem you'll need the vet to permanently fix it.  It's not extremely common but something you should be aware of.

She may have ate something that caused a "hay poke" which is kind of like a splinter in your mouth.  Keep an eye on her and if it continues to be a problem I would call the vet to have them have a look if you can't.

I'm glad she seems better today.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lily is back to her normal self today, not shaking her head but very rarely. Is chewing on her left side now. Obviously has very sharp teeth, was sitting on the glider with her and she chewed a hole in my skirt! Hate wearing skirts as it is but have to keep my legs covered because of the rash she gave me rubbing against my legs.....(sigh) the joys of being a goat Maaa 
She FINALLY gave me hugs, first ones since the shot trauma. What a spoiled little diva but I think I will keep her!!
I took some pics because today is her 2 month birthday!!! Tried to give her animal crackers for her birthday, she turned her nose up at them.....(sigh):/
She seems like she has lost weight you can see her flanks and you couldnt before but I am sure that is because she is weaned now also. Decided not to give her back her ba since she refused it for days didnt seem smart to give it back just to wean her when the bag of milk ran out. I just wish she would eat the animal crackers I was hoping to find a substitute for her ba's when she saw me I want to give her a treat. I really really miss the bottle feedings.
But I will keep trying I am sure we can find something she will like am going to try raisins next.


----------



## elevan (Jun 8, 2012)

My goats love crunchy, dried up leaves or "pigweed" as treats best.  Look around your yard, I'm sure you can find a special weed that will serve the purpose


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jun 9, 2012)

mine are crazy about dandelions


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine like carrots, and very sparingly once in a while as a real treat, they get a handful of scratch grain.


----------



## byardbabe (Jun 10, 2012)

mine love raisins


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 4, 2017)

craftbug1021 said:


> I had gotten the dose from the person she came from. She is maybe 20 pounds and I gave her 1cc. I have been told that was too much, there is so much info out there that its hard to know what to do. I am definitely not giving her a shot anymore. I am researching (which is what I should have done before going on blind faith) and looking into herbal wormers from here on out.
> I also read where if she was with chickens (mine free range, and she sleeps in the coop but separated from them) that she wouldn't have as much trouble with worms, then someone else said there was more chance with chickens:/ its so hard being a good goat Maaa


Our vet uses CYDECTIN. She says double the dose recommended for sheep when administered to goats.




It is an oral drench and super easy to administer.
She has helped us out so much in our time of need and We trust her recommendations.
Always check to see if your goat is anemic first. Pull down her bottom eyelid. It should be pink. If it is white she is anemic and prob needs to be wormed. Only worm if signs are present she told us. Alway monitor her poo before worming as well. It should be little berries not clumped or mush. Worming is a treatment not a vax. CDT is a vax.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 4, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Our vet uses CYDECTIN. She says double the dose recommended for sheep when administered to goats.
> View attachment 37405
> It is an oral drench and super easy to administer.
> She has helped us out so much in our time of need and We trust her recommendations.
> Always check to see if your goat is anemic first. Pull down her bottom eyelid. It should be pink. If it is white she is anemic and prob needs to be wormed. Only worm if signs are present she told us. Alway monitor her poo before worming as well. It should be little berries not clumped or mush. Worming is a treatment not a vax. CDT is a vax.


The original post was from 5 yrs ago. 

Anemia does not always mean worms are present. Other parasites, such as coccidia, can cause anemia and dewormers such as Cydectin will not work. When eyelids are white, it is an emergency and some prefer to treat with weaker dewormers first so worms are not released too fast causing more blood loss and sometimes death.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 5, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> The original post was from 5 yrs ago.
> 
> Anemia does not always mean worms are present. Other parasites, such as coccidia, can cause anemia and dewormers such as Cydectin will not work. When eyelids are white, it is an emergency and some prefer to treat with weaker dewormers first so worms are not released too fast causing more blood loss and sometimes death.




Anemia is a condition that develops when  blood lacks enough healthy red blood cells or hemoglobin. Hemoglobin is a main part of red blood cells and binds oxygen. If your goat has too few or abnormal red blood cells, or your goats hemoglobin is abnormal or low, the cells in your goats body will not get enough oxygen_ NOT  BLOOD LOSS_ Fatal yes.
Pulling down your goats eyelids should be done regularly, not just during the event of an emergency.
Our particular treatment was SULMET for coccidia /CYDECTIN for worms/NUTRI-DRENCH for weight gain. Stool sample conformation as well.
We have a Professional Veterinarian come to our farm and diagnose and care for our flock as preventive measures. She has over 30 yrs experience with treating goats.

_My Veterinarian only uses Ivermectin on my scores of pigs._
_She uses Fenbendazole on our population of poultry._
As far as me replying to a 5 y/o thread is concerned, the threads are still posted as a reference to educate future members with options and experiences so others can learn from other member's successfulness or mistakes.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 5, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Anemia is a condition that develops when blood lacks enough healthy red blood cells or hemoglobin. Hemoglobin is a main part of red blood cells and binds oxygen. If your goat has too few or abnormal red blood cells, or your goats hemoglobin is abnormal or low, the cells in your goats body will not get enough oxygen_ NOT BLOOD LOSS_


What I was referring to as blood loss is when worms sucking on the stomach die and detach too quickly causing blood loss where they detached.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 5, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> What I was referring to as blood loss is when worms sucking on the stomach die and detach too quickly causing blood loss where they detached.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 5, 2017)

A lot of different vets recommend different things
Our vet has bred goats himself for 25 years
The fact is Ivermectin and Cydectin are very similar compounds
Ivermectin injectable for cattle and pigs is a viable option given Orally
We use Safeguard for some of ours Ivermectin for some and Cydectin for others 
And coccidia can also cause anemia
After using different things we have found Toltrazuril is the best for coccidia


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 7, 2017)

We will use Ivermectin drench and then alternate to safe guard, we've also used the ivermec paste. 

Has anyone ever used the Ivermectin sheep drench, and double dosed? Meaning 2 days in a row?  If worm count is very high.


----------

